# Tito's training today



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am glad you were able to get out and get some fresh air. Sounds like Tito liked it too! I love reading your posts about training, can't wait for things to clear up around here so I can start using my new training field (the pasture at our new house).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a nice training session! I need to get out there and do some training!!!


----------



## Solas Goldens (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Barb.... There is nothing better than being outside on a nice day with your dog. Although I have been totally inundated since January, I make myself train with the dogs, and I'm always glad that I did. 
We have been working conformation and Rally, and it is so much fun,and a good social outlet too. Take Care Phyllis


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nothing better than a warm spring day and field work to raise your spirits.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Go Team Tito! Love the updates


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great training day! 65 degrees, the sun and working with Tito outside sounds like a slice of paradise to me


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm glad you had a great training session with Tito on a beautiful day.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

65 AND SUNNY????? We were under freezing rain warnings all day into early evening. It was COLD, damp and miserable. Don't know you will be my friend if you keep that up!  OK yes I am insanely jealous. Not only good training, time to train but nice weather too......

:bawling:


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

65 and Sunny? I think Max's Mom and I were under a different weather system--we got 6+" of SNOW yesterday!!! Sounds like you got good training out if it though. Mine justr had to content themselves with making dog-angels in their run!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

32, windy, snow flurries today. Glad yesterday was training day!


----------

